# Lentils?...



## Ellowyne (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes...Lentils!

I am trying to think of ways to cut out, not entirely, but mostly, potatoes from my diet. I have never tried lentils!...and, to be honest I don't know the first thing about them, well, apart from the fact they are meant to be good for you  

Which are the best tasting lentils? I like sweet tasting things, not anything too sharp...there are so many lentils to choose from!

I haven't a clue how to cook them, or even what to do with them flavour wise?...It's shop day tommorow and I hope to buy some...any ideas or recipes please?


(Only 'really' easy rescipes please!!)

Thanks...Ellowyne x


Just had a thought...please don't tell me diabetics can't eat lentils


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2009)

Lentils are excellent for diabetics Ellowynne! Very low GI and good for helping keep levels steady. Can't offer you any recipes offhand, but I usually use red lentils and throw them into stews and casseroles. I'm sure there will be some recipes online - I'll have a quick google!

Try looking at this site for some ideas - it's American so you might have to translate quantities etc. but should whet your appetite!

http://www.dlife.com/diabetes/diabetic-recipes/recipeResults.html?keyword=lentils&go.x=24&go.y=3


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2009)

this link is the types and explanation on lentils 

http://www.foodsubs.com/Lentils.html


and this one is some recipies 


http://www.tesco.com/recipes/search.aspx?Ntt=lentils&VSI=99&Ntk=primary&Nty=1&Ntx=mode+matchall


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 28, 2009)

Yay!!...I can eat Lentils! Lets hope I like them 

I will make myself like them!  I know it's down to individual taste, but, are they nice?...I love, love Broad Beans with Broccolli.....are Broad Beans really good for you....are they lentils? 

Sorry to sound so ditzy!....I blame the Lyrica


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2009)

Lentils are great you can do loads wth them. Make soup, use them in salads. I'm told all beans and pulses are good for us.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 28, 2009)

The only thing I know about lentils is they're great for pre-schoolers' collages.  

I like to be helpful, lol  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Yay!!...I can eat Lentils! Lets hope I like them
> 
> I will make myself like them!  I know it's down to individual taste, but, are they nice?...I love, love Broad Beans with Broccolli.....are Broad Beans really good for you....are they lentils?
> 
> Sorry to sound so ditzy!....I blame the Lyrica



Broad beans are part of the same 'family' of foods called pulses (kidney beans, butter beans, 'baked' beans etc.). Some pulses need to be soaked overnight if you buy them dried, and some need vigorous boiling before cooking to remove toxins, so be sure to read the instructions. They are all good though, as they are filling and provide lots of fibre and slow digestion of other carbs. They are also cheap!

One small consideration might be how they affect your digestive system - could possibly make you a bit 'windy' which may be a problem for you with the problems you have had. It might help if you could talk to a dietician about them - some might affect you more than others.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry to butt in but I LOVE LENTILS mmmm! nice as curry food as well as soup and anything really, not that I can advise on any recipes! Some you have to soak over night though which can be a pain, being a bit un prepared for meals generally.

Woo hoo lentils yeah!

hmm too much excitment here, I think I need to get some fresh air!?

back in a bit.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 29, 2009)

Red split lentils are really quick to cook from the packet.  My favourite way is with tomatoes to make a soup - red lentils are ok to cook with tomatoes due to speedy cooking.  Most packets have a recipe on them - for richness and a treat I add some sun dried tomatoes to my tinned ones when I'm feeling indulgent

Other favourite is 2 cans borlotti beans drained and rinsed, chop and add about 250g onions, 250g carrots, 500g courgettes, 250g peppers, (with garlic, lemon juice herbs to taste) all bunged in one pot and left to simmer for 30 minutes then whizzed.  Veg weights are all estimates and types of veg vary according to what needs using up.  Makes 5 very large bowlfuls but carb and calorie count vary according to what I use - current bowlful is 143 kcal and 22g carbs.  Freezes well


----------

